# Disbudding bleeding, not normal!



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

So I had a complete mess for disbudding this year. Long story short, the guy did not disbud them right. So now I have a 5 week old buck with 1/4 inch horns. We borrrowed a hot iron dehorner (rhinehart x50) and re did his this morning. The burning went well on one side but the left side really started gushing blood. I know the whole scenario is bad but I knew itd be better to do the job now rather than have him banded or dehorner later. He probably lost about 10oz of blood or so. I held a couple paper towels on it which it soaked thru, then I put corn starch on it because I didn't have any blood stop powder available. After the bleeding slowed down I wrapped his head with a maxi pad and masking taped it to his head. Has his happened to anyone else? I mean there was some serious gushing blood, and he seemed slightly lethargic after (obviously) but was nibbling on hay and grain. Just need some advice/ reassurance.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I had the same thing happen to a 6 week old boy that I disbudded myself...he was my first one ever and I did end up with horn growth on one side...had him reburned and yes he bled to the point of me panicking! We did get the bleeding stopped but was told to burn again to cauterize...the iron was cold by then though. So... IF this should happen again, burn to cauterize bleeders...traumatic yes but it only takes a second or so compared to the constant handling needed to manually stop bleeding.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been having problems with this myself. The burning goes smoothly. Nice copper ring, baby seems fine. Then we put them back in with their mommas and they start kicking and scratching at the burns until they start gushing. I've re-cauterized 6-10 babies within the last year or so. The first couple had me worried, but not too concerned once we got the blood stopped. Now, that it keeps happening, it really makes me wonder what is going on.

I don't have a big problem with scurs. If they do come in they are small and easy to "pop" off. I did put aloe on the first couple of babies last year and had bleeding so i stopped and the scratching and bleeding continued. I didn't use it at all this year and still had problems.

Am i burning too deep? Is my burner not hot enough?? -it does glow red. I am using a calf tip. could that be the problem? 

Any ideas?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our oldest boy (four weeks) did bleed while we were disbudding, but not as much. I was the one who had to tell my poor mom to keep burning until the blood stopped. Sure enough, it worked, and no scurs yet.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never had a problem with them "rubbing" on anything after dis-budding. But, I give them a little shot of banamine before they are burned.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes! My first few years disbudding i never had a problem. I would cringe, burn and then they would yell and then cry a little, run to mom and then go on like nothing happened. 
I just don't know what is going on now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

when that happens you NEED TO KEEP BURNING to cauterize and to make sure you kill the bud -- or they just went through all that trauma for nothing and will still have horns


----------

